# Syndicate Uprising.



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2011)

*@All ?* a person contacts you. An all black suit and dark sunglasses . He says nothing but hands you a brown package and then leaves. The package contains the P-tron, a set of instructions and rules, a list of serial numbers with names and addresses on it.

Each message/instuction book is different for each person, written in a style and language that is best suited to you.


*Michael.*

He woke up at 6am as his alarms tortured cry filled his ears with the Beep Beep Beep Beep. Eventually he couldn't take it and had to get up and switch it off. It had been a late night at the books again. He rubbed his face, feeling the rough stubble scratch at his slightly sweat palms. 

The doorbell rang. His parents were still asleep and wouldn't be up for another 3 hours so he dragged his body out from beneath the duvet and staggered to the door. Opening it he sees a stone faced man wearing dark sunglasses and a black suit. Before Michael can say anything he thrusts a package into his body. Michael takes it.

?Hey don't I have to sign for...? the man had already turned and was walking away, leaving Mike with the brown box in his hands. It was addressed to him. 

Mike walked back upstairs to his room and tore open the box, all the while thinking that he hadn't ordered anything. He looked inside and saw a strange orb. He picked it up, as soon as he did so it lit up blue.

He looked at it and it didn't seem to do anything else. He pressed a button on it and it just responded with 'Not in range'. Not in range for what, he wondered. Mike went through more of the package and found what looked like an instuction manual for it. He read through it dilligently and carefully.

A few minutes later he was in shock. The orb in his possession weilded incredible power. Not only that, but to take down a massive corporation. That was certainly not something he could do and utterly rejected the idea of it. Yes, he thought they were responsible for stripping man of his freedom and he would LIKE to take them down but whether or not he could was a different matter entirely.  He inspected the box to look for a return address and was unsurprised not to find one. Simply a picture of some sort of frog. 

?It really can't do what it says it does....? he had to try it. To utterly dismiss it would be folly. The closest people were his parents and he wasn't about to try it out on them. He figured it would be Simon, a classmate in his Accounting degree. He liked him but wouldn't really care if his brain got frazzled. 

?.

?What am I thinking?? he said, looking at the orb. ?I can't treat people like guinea pigs!? Still the orb remained in his hand and he couldn't put it down. What he had was potentially, the power to control people's minds. Make them his slave.

As a typical young man, his mind drifted to a scenario where certain girls would become his slaves for purposes other than taking down a corporation. He thought of Laura Harding, the brunette in his tutorial class and then looked again at the orb, swallowing in nervous excitement. 

?Ok...I guess we could give it a go...? he said in a daze as he got ready and headed to the train station to get the train from Robinsville to Gotham University.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2011)

*Nicole...*

“Good evening Nicole!”  A shaky voice said, it echoed with cheer.  

“Mrs. Anderson!  You look wonderful today!”  the red-headed woman turned her soft blue eyes on one of the homes many residents.  “Get your hair done?”

“Why yes I did.  It is so kind of you to notice.”  She smiled patting the silver mane that had been twisted into a bun at the nape of her neck.

“How could I not?”  Nicole chuckled laying a soft peck on the woman's cheek as her eyes scanned the common area.  “Where is Nana?” 

A grin spread across Mrs. Anderson's face then she pointed down the hall.  “Talking to Ol'Jim.”

“Thanks!  And, you do look wonderful...”  She then whispered in her ear.  “I think Mr. Mckenzie thinks so too!”

“Oh!”  a soft stain of pink appeared on the wrinkled cheeks as she turned and gave the man a blinding smile.

“Go get him!”  Nicole chuckled then headed down the hall.  Her white shoes made no sound on the tile floor as she moved passed familiar rooms, waving to many of the others she had come to know well.

It didn't take long for her to find her Great Aunt, she could recognize that beautiful voice anywhere, this time it sung a soft melodious song from many years past.  Nicole turned into the next room but didn't enter, only leaned against the door frame just as a male voice entered the fray completing the duet.  

Smiling, Nicole closed her eyes and thought about living in the world at the time that song was wrote.  The room with many elderly men and women, sitting in chairs or standing so those that found it difficult could have the seats, another older gentleman sat in front of the black baby grand piano, letting his fingers tickle the ivory, disappeared as she imagined herself held in the arms of some man dancing through a crowded hall.

Her imagery was interrupted with the applause from the small group, joining in she stepped into the room giving the woman that raised her a quick kiss on the cheek.  “Beautiful as always Nana.”

“Oh!  Nicole!”  She then hugged the younger woman tightly.  “Thank you!  We've been working on it for awhile!”  

“It was wonderful.”  Nicole said looking at the tall man beside her aunt, making sure he heard the compliment.  

“Thank you.”  Ol'Jim bowed to the pair then moved away.

“Shall we get some dinner?”  Nicole asked and her aunt nodded.  Then they moved toward an empty table.

* * * * * * * * * * *

A few hours later, Nicole pushed the wheelchair toward her Aunt's room.  “You really push yourself too much sometimes.”

“I'm not an invalid.  I can't just sit and behave in a wheelchair.”  she huffed in response then glanced back at her great niece.  “I think...I think they did that again...”  

“Did what?”  Nicole asked then realized what she was talking about.  

“Mr. Brandstin...”  Her voice dropped to a conspiratory whisper as Nicole swung the door shut behind them.  “He went in for hernia surgery.  Now he is acting very abnormal.  I think they put one of those doohickeys in his head.”

“The chips?  They wouldn't do that without permission...”  Nicole more mused than defended.

“Maybe...”  

Nicole scowled then shook her head before helping the woman get ready for bed.  “I will see you tomorrow.”  She waved from the door after her Nana was in bed with her cup of tea and the remote.  The door shut with a soft click and she followed her normal path to the outside of the building.  

Walking quickly, she arrived at the old jalopy of a car her aunt had given her when she moved into this place.  Unlocking the door, Nicole would later wonder if she did, she slid into the drivers seat and set her purse on the passage seat but to her surprise a nondescript brown box already sat there.  “What the hell?”  Her immediate response was to look around, knowing someone was in the car, but it was empty.

Looking it over she saw her name and address as if it was shipped instead of being in her car.  Slowly she opened it to scan the contents that would change how she looked at life.



*Holly...*

A grunt escaped the blonde as she set the heavy pile of books on the long wooden table.  “Now for some reading...”  She said it almost greedily while she sat in the empty chair and picked up the sandwich she had just bought.  

“No eating in the-”  An middle-aged man chuckled.  “Ah it is you Holly.  No worries then, just try to be subtle.”  His accent was thick and one that spoke of Europe.

“Of course...”  Holly said with a mouthful before sliding the sandwich down into her lap.  

“Very good.”  He clapped his hands together softly and stepped away.  “I will leave you to it then.”

“Right...”  the woman barely heard the last words, causing the man to stifle the laughter that tried to erupt, she was already deep into the contents of the tomb.

It could have been minutes or hours later that the thud was heard, causing Holly to jerk up from her reading.  “Can I help you?”  She asked the man.

He only pointed to the box and turned to walk away.  “Hey wait!  I...”  Holly glanced at the box then back toward the man but he had already disappeared down the book lined halls.  Looking down at the box she realized that her name was printed on the front.  “Who would send me a package?”  She wondered then shrugged, leaned back and began to read once more, the package sat in front of her forgotten.  

Some time later Holly yawned and stretched, setting yet another of the dusty books aside.  “Should head for home, got class tomor-” speaking to no more than the tombs around her, her voice cut off as she once again set eyes on the box.  “Forgot.” again she shrugged picking up her stuff and headed for home with the box tucked snugly under her arm.

Entering the simple studio apartment lined with books, Holly dropped her keys and set her stuff on the small table.  “Now to see what is in this thing...”  tearing off the tape she dug into the contents, quickly excited at the small manual inside.  Carefully she read everything, then sat back mesmerized by the now glowing blue orb in her hand.  “The implications...”  was all she could mutter as her mind began to race.


----------



## Burke (Jan 4, 2011)

*Thomas Barringer*

Night had been hanging over Gotham for the past few hours. The area smelled of salt due to the ship cluttered yacht basin. A man approached the guard box of the properties checkpoint. Another man who looked to be asleep sat at his post with his arms crossed.

"Hey Tommy boy, you had better wake up or ill let you take my shift t-"

The man once in the chair quickly sprang up, grabbed the other man by the collar, and reached to his side.

"Tom!" The alarmed man cried.

Thomas Barringer, after quickly realizing where he was, released the man, and looked at him.

"Damn it Joe..." he sighed as he rubbed his eyes.

"Jesus Tom, what kind of guy gives a man a heart attack at 2am." He laughed, his heart still beating rather fast.

Tom, however, still had a brooding look about his face as he gathered his stocking cap and overcoat, and exited the security box.

"Same time tomarrow Joe..." hands in the pockets of his coat, he began walking off the compound.

"Uh... sure Tom... same time tomarrow." He responded, taking his post.

The cold bit his face, and his breath became visible as Thomas transversed the streets of Gotham. As he walked, he could feel the sting from the piece within his jacket.

Bracing the cold, and without making a sound, Thomas made it to his apartment complex, up the staircase, and past the rows of silent rooms up to his own.

He removed his pack, his overcoat, his jacket and his cap, placing them in their right places. 

Without turning on any lights, he retreateed straight to his bedroom, and laid down with the rest of his cloths on. Like he did every night, he got to think about his past, the life he used to have, and of course, how everything has changed due to the grip that the Corporations have on this city, the country, and the world.

Then, much to his own dismay, he heard a knock from his apartment door.

"God damn it..." he grunted "Of all the times to ask for rent..."

He opened the door and leaned on the frame.

"Do you know wha-" He began as he looked at the man who stood before him.

He was dressed in an all black suit and tie with a similarly colored overcoat. A black fedora adorned his head, and black glasses his face.

"... Who the hell are you." Thomas asked bluntly as he felt himself being disgusted by the mans official look. He hated official looks.

Without a word, a brown package was forced into Thomas's arms.

Thomas looked it over, and noticed nothing was written on the brown packaging.

"I didnt order any pa-." He then looked up, and noticed the mysterious man was now gone. He would have yelled after, but he figured it was too late out for that. 

He sighed, "Whats this all about..." He then returned to the inside of his room.

At the far end of a hall, another man who had witnessed the whole ordeal too closed his door.


----------



## Laix (Jan 7, 2011)

*Rosa*

Rosa awoke to the city sounds streaming through her balcony doors. The sun shined brightkly and the birds sang - almost like one of those cheesy stories in fairy tales. She got out her bed and immediately began running a warm bath while her maid entered the room.
*'Good morning Madonna.'* The young maid bowed, picking up Rosa's dirty clothes from last night and shoving them in a basket.
*'Good morning to you too, Evelyn.' *She gave a faint smile, before shutting the door to the en-suite. Rosa dipped her toes into the warm water before slipping into the water.

Rosa was in a rush today. She had a lot to do so rushed her bath and soon got ready. She was wearing a red dress with heels; something most would only wear to posh dinners. However, Rosa had a weakness for class and formal things. Despite english being her second language, she can speak just as good as some of the top english proffessors of the world. She strolled downstairs to the smell of fresh food - courtesy of her butler. 
*'Crepes' today.'* He muttered, in almost a pleasant tone.
*'Thank you Juan.' *He served her some food on the grand dining table, which she sat down too and began eating. Her house was rather lonely - it was just her and her two servants. Even though she never mentioned it, Rosa always wanted someone to share her grand house with. These thoughts however were interrupted by Juan.
*'Madonnna. You have a package for you.'* He revealed from behind his back a rectangular package and placed it next to her plate. She thanked him before ripping open the package. 

There was simply a glowing blue orb, with a small booklet next to it written in what appears to be Italian. She opened the booklet and read a couple pages before tossing it back into the wrapping paper. Rosa was more curious as to the actual product itself - manuals and booklets always bored her. She picked up the blue orb in her hand and stared at it carefully; the orb lighting up the room with a blue hue.
*'What could this be?'*


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2011)

Mike stood on the platform waiting for the train into the city. The orb sat heavily in his coat pocket and not discreetly; it had the bulky dimensions of a baseball and it wasn't easy to conceal. However, it could be operated easily enough without him looking. 2ft was the range and it locked onto the chip that was closest to him.

He would just try it out and then have the Chip fried. He only wnted to know if it was true. It was a little more than a want now, it was more like a need. Like when you are really really thirsty and you see a few types of drinks infront of you; you'll always go for the water - never the sugary stuff you normally guzzle down. Just plain water. That's what this was like. The curiousity was irresistable, dragging him in.

A young woman stood around 10ft away, looking a little apprehensive, not that Mike noticed all that much, he just saw curves and a pretty face. His base urges got the better of him and he feigned interest in something in the sky, all the while walking a little closer to his intended target. Of course such behaviour was normal. Someone with a Chip could be shooting down an imaginary plane with his imaginary super laser vision. He once went to see a movie, someone with a Chip must have gotten bored and started his own movie in his head. A comedy apparently and he laughed up a storm, tears falling down his eyes and it looked from the way he was walking when he left, that he had a little accident. Of course everyone with a Chip just blocked the sound out, but Mike couldn't. He had to watch the remake of the Sixth Sence with some idiot laughing his arse off at the climax of it.

It was a sort of discrimination, Mike thought. No one cared what the "Un-chipped" thought. To them it was sheer idiocy for them not to have a Chip. Mike allowed a smile as he looked in the sky. He potentially had the Kingmaker in his posession.

He levelled his eyes and took in the girl and all her sexuality. It was her face that had him acting like a deranged loon. It was a face he could look at all day. All night. It was a face that he knew was out of his league. Forget about league, it was completely another sport.

"I could...." he was so excited that he couldn't even finish his thought. He was a virgin. Unless you counted the incident with the jacuzzi jet.

The train arrived and he was aware that the girl had turned to face him. He looked away, almost crippling himself from the neck down as he threw his head around 180 degrees. He waited a few seconds and then looked back. The girl apparently had other things on her mind than to worry about some bespectecaled nerd with sharp features in all the wrong places on his face. She went into the train, he followed.

It was halfway into the early morning rush, so there was no chance of sitting down and even the standing space was limited making the cabin hot and uncomfortable to breathe in. He was however standing right behind the girl that he wanted and waited until the door shut before he reached into his coat pocket. 

His heart beat fast with a range of emotions. Excitement, anticipation, worry. Guilt. Inside he knew it was wrong to try and take over someones brain. To take away their free will, but he remembered the note that had come with the magic orb and it was obvious that these people had no free will to take. The Corporations they were contracted to could make them run off a cliff, covered in honey and feathers if they wanted. Wasn't Mike a much better master than these faceless, heartless businesses that have been sucking the humanity out of society? Mike reassured himself that he was.

His eyes were fixed on the girl now. Or at least the back of her head. He shifted to the side and made sure that the P-tron was closest to her. He pressed the button and held it. 30 seconds.

It was a long 30 seconds. Excruciating. A sweat broke out through every pore he had. His heart was as loud as the train going over the tracks and his jaw was cleched so hard it made the sides of his head hurt. The P-tron vibrated in his hand and then stopped. 

It was done. She was all his.

He swallowed and his eyes went wide. His breathing was irregular. He was going to have his first kiss from this beautiful girl. 'Please please please work!' his mind begged whatever diety was listening. He took a deep breath and said,

"Kiss me."

She didn't turn around, instead she kind of froze and became tense. Perhaps it wasn't loud enough.

"Kiss me!" he said much louder. The girl still didn't turn around and he took out the orb from his pocket and looked at it. Just at that second, a large african man leaned over and kissed him full on the lips. Mike flailed like fish that was being electrocuted out of the water it should have been in. He knew instantly what had happened, somehow he had persuaded this beast of a man instead of the beautiful girl. How that happened though he didn't know, the orb was practically touching her backside and the man was definitely further away. Not that he wanted to think about anything right now other than to rip his lips away from his, especially before he decided to use any tongue.

He backed away and almost screamed, "STOP!" the man did so, much to Mikes releif. He wiped the saliva off his face and shivered a good few times.

His first kiss. Great. He wondered if he could persuade himself to erase that memory from his mind.

He noticed now that the girl was looking directly at him. More accurately at the orb. Mike shoved it into his pocket as if it were a gun used to kill someone.

"Wh-what?" he said entirely unconvincingly, in fact adding to his guilt as he did so. He backed away a little from her, not that there was much room  and at best all he could do was lean backwards uncomfortably


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2011)

*Holly...*

With stinging eyes, Holly arrived at the subway platform.  No matter what happened the day before classes still continued at the college she attended and she wasn't giving up her perfect attendance.  The orb laid deep with in her jacket's pocket, one that she picked out specifically because of the orb.  The orb was the reason Holly was so tired.  She sat up much of the night contemplating many theories on what types of implications this particular device could have. 

The crowd her was made up familiar faces, not any that she knew, just many that take this same train, on the same mornings, at the same time.  Holly wasn't even thinking about any of them, just kept her hand in her pocket and let her fingers caress the smooth surface of the orb.  As per usual the train was crowded and many people were around her, pressed close so more could fit because there wasn't enough time for them to wait and take the next one.

It was then that Holly heard the words behind her.  She stiffened and froze.  'What was some guy trying to pull?' she thought to herself then blushed furiously.  Not only had Holly never been with a man she had never been kissed by a man, she didn't have time and she thought the whole dating scene was a waste.  People just ended up acting like idiots so they could turn around and be animals.  So the fact of some strange man demanding from her what she had never given began to infuriate her.

Turning, Holly was going to give the guy a piece of her mind but that was when the huge man next her attacked him.  Well, at first she thought he was attacking him and felt he deserved it for trying what he did, then she realized he was kissing him.  Holly didn't even try to repress a giggle as the kiss lasted and got ready to thank the African man for giving him a gentle correction. 

That is when Holly saw the orb in the guys hand.

She knew then what he was trying to pull.  Fortunately for him her fascination with the device overcame her thoughts of hurting him badly.  “We need to talk...”  Holly said grabbing the arm that had just shoved the orb in his pocket.  

The girl didn't let go she stood impatiently while the train headed for the college, she kept glancing at him.  She knew his face, Holly had a class or two with him before.  'Michael Slade.' she thought remember what the teacher said on the first day of class.  “You go to Gotham University don't you?  Or you did.  I remember you.  We had a couple of classes together at one point.”  Holly wasn't looking at him, she was too busy craning her head around and standing on her tiptoes to watch the doors, as if that would get them there quicker.  

Finally the train came to her stop.  She hadn't even considered that he might have needed to get off at some other point.  “Come on.”  Holly yanked on his arm as he stood frozen and pulled him off the train.  Moving quickly was up the stairs and outside, she continued to hold his arm while she guided him to some out of the way place.  “Where did you get that thing?  How long have you had it?  What did they tell you to with it?”  she had so many questions but she figured she better stop there or she would overwhelm the poor boy that still stood staring at her.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Lelouch Lamperouge - 4PM Dark and Rainy*

It was after classes and the rain just started. The cold and beautiful downpour blanketed the city with the cloud's dreary shadow. Lelouch laid on his top bunk looking down at the school populace with his camera. With said camera he could look at whatever was on the grid, including the people. On the grid no one was wearing a poncho, except the people that didn't have chips thus unable to send out a signal. It was funny to switch between the two views and preceptive each reality, especially seeing the self-denying fools that stuck their heads so far up their asses that they couldn't see that it was raining in the abandoned 'true reality'.

It really shows a lot about a person when you are able to see both who they are and who they shield themselves with. But there are a sacrilegious few such as himself that would rather use their real appearance than put up a cover, defining himself negatively wasn't something he wanted to do, but revealing himself to not have the chip would be cumbersome at best. His mind and gaze wandered off into the dark and gloomy sky.

Lelouch suddenly heard a knocking on the door. It was stern and concise without any sense of urgency or chaos. His roommate was usually good about keeping his identification on hand... Lelouch jumped down from his bed wearing a sleeveless leather 'chest-hugger' and grey slacks. He approached the door with an air of cockiness flipping his hot-sauce packet in the air before opening the door and jumping back to catch it from slamming against the wall with his barefoot.

Standing just outside the door-frame was a towering and mysterious man holding a cardboard box while blocking the wave of usual dorm chatter. Upon seeing the man, lelouch instantly braced his left foot back and put his hands together on the hot-sauce packet in front of his body, forming a casual stance so he wouldn't offend or send an offensive signal to the man. But he was sure the slight grimace on his face did a good job of doing so despite his efforts of body language.

Without even changing his face the muscular man forcibly placed the package in his arms and left. Being extremely suspicious he put the package on his top bunk and laid it under blanket before quickly running out the room. The hallway floors were very well kept so he could run out the hallway, down the stairs, and over the rail with nothing bloodying his feet. He played Super smash brothers in the dorm lounge as Martha, the speedy female swords-woman. He quickly dispatched enemies that focused on each other rather than gaining distance and picking out weak enemies. But a red-headed girl playing in a suit of armor beat him with unparalleled dodging and reaction time. Whenever his hit was too shallow she would duck away and instantly counter him from out of reach. After being beaten twice, he gave up and watched an episode of House MD that had stolen his gaze a few times before. The woman was diagnosed schizophrenic and Lelouch learned a valuable tip. Ignorance and crying get you out of everything.

He wandered back to his room picking up the information that his roomy went to the movies with his girlfriend right after class and wouldn't be back anytime soon. He also pondered about how it would be more pragmatic to watch burn notice for the spy tips rather than watching the ever interesting "House". 

Lelouch opened the door with his ID card and threw the door open, it wouldn't slam against the wall because of the pillow purposely blocking the door's range of motion. Despite this, like before, he catches the door with his foot for fun anyway so it doesn't move out of reach. He scanned the room and it was obvious nothing was blown up, but there could always be corporate assassins after him because of his family. It's not like going down to the lounge took away from his personal time if he was paranoid or not.

Lelouch placed the package on the ground and pulled a sword from the decorative emblem above his bed. He laid on his roommate's bed and prodded open the package's tape from afar. He quickly got the package opened with his sword, and he stabbed and lifted out the contents. It was a simple blue ball and some instructions, he reached over to pick them up and read them. While reading the instructructions he tapped the button on the top with his sword to make sure it was what it said it was. But it simply replied with the words: "Out of range."

OMG, IT HAS NO RANGE LEFT, DOCTOR, GET THE P-tron MORE RANGE. He chuckled to himself thinking about how another person would react to his joke. However Life was lonesome. But with this magnificent and mystrious device to occupie his imagination he was unable to give much of a damn at the moment. Such a wonderus machine was overwhelming. It could give him the world, he had an intense power at his hands that was barely comprehendable with his vast imagination was racing like a big bang made of pure ideas.

He had to test this device out, he knew his roomate had a chip, but he only really used his apperance modual for makeup. But that didn't matter as long as he had one to show that his brain was 'wired'. A new wonderful new term for those with a chip: 'wired'. Easily udnerstandable, but upon this he pondered the ammount of other people whom had recieved the P-tron. It wouldn't effect him, so he wouldn't have to worry about rivalries. He realized that he was being sidetracked and stopped his rapid pacing around the room, he barely even noticed he was doing so before.

Lelouch put on his shoes, they had to match his pants more than his shirt, but he only realized this because he already had a pair of shoes in mind, his frugalness kept him from buying too many pairs so it wasn't a womanly time consuming ordeal everytime he picked something out, even though his corperate consumed parents paid for anything on his credit card without a word against it. Lelouch had not bothered to think over that, I was simply informing you of lelouch's financial situation as he left the room. And nonchalantly left his sword on the floor...

Lelouch brought his camera with him so he could see what was on the grid. He overlooked the hallway of passing girls and focused his camera on them, he didn't even have to take a picture or video, all he had to do was point and the camera would give him a preview. There were a few girls that had different clothes on in each 'reality', but he had to pick out one in paticular, so he followed her closely behind after he had sycn'd his pace with her's while walking down the stairs. It took a lot of self-control to keep his excited legs get the better of him. He kept the control ball in his pocket and he snuck himself as close up as he could get without arising suspicion. He held down the button and the steady voice shattered the silence. "Out of range."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2011)

*Michael Slade* Near Gotham University.

Busted. That was the word that went through in his head. That horrible feeling of being caught red handed doing something bad. He felt terrible and so guilty that he didn't object to being thrown around like a rag doll.

“We need to talk.” is what she said. Obviously she wasn't affected by his little orb but a rather muscular and large black man was. Either this orb had a wicked sense of humour or Holly didn't have a Chip. It seemed likely that it was the latter though given the days events he didn't rule out the former. Having said that it seemed strange that she would take some guy who essentially tried to enslave her to a place that was as far from prying eyes as was possible in broad daylight. 

She looked at him sternly as they spoke in the alley. She asked a series of questions fired off one after the other without so much as a pause. She wanted to know about the orb. Mike was in the same boat.

“Ok...uh...first up I'm sorry for trying to make you kiss me. You're the prettiest girl I've seen and well, I wanted my forst kiss to...never mind never mind.” Mike became nervous and flustered the way he always did around girls that were out of his league. He couldn't even look her in the eye and  his gaze was firmly fixed on the dreary wall behind her. He set about trying to answer the questions.

“Some..weird guy gave it to me.” he pulled out the orb, “it came with an instruction book and....wait, do you have one too?” he looked at her to try and read her face. 'damn she's prettty' were his thoughts and his eyes went back to the wall.

“Um, I mean, you seem to know a lot about it and you knew what I was uh...you know...trying to do...sorry..” his sentence tailed off at the end into almost a murmur. He didn't really want to be here anymore, wishing the Earth would just swallow his pathetic ass up. If he had a Chip he could just imagine her out of existance...

“I don't know much about this thing. I was going to try it out to see if it was just some sort of elaborate hoax. You know like those TV programmes when they set folk up. Hey is that what this is? Are there cameras around?” he looked about nervously. His parents would crucify him for what he had tried to pull. He could never show his face anywhere again. He'd definitely buy a Chip then.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 14, 2011)

dark0 said:


> *Lelouch Lamperouge - 4PM Dark and Rainy*



He purposely bumped into the thin girl's left side while holding his camera looking confounded by it. He slid his hand out of his purposely deep pockets and swung his arcing fingers to the side of himself as he flashed the girl a smile with a cheery and slightly timid tone to make it look like a true accident. "Oh, my bad- Oh no it's okay" She cheerily replied back with her left hand raised in reassurance. Her stereotypical school-girl undertone was showing through as her posture swayed away from him and her affectionate smile but the icing on her cute cake.

She was so adorable, lelouch had to talk to her later, their encounter would make good conversation. He finished that thought sentence in his head needing only an instant right after he disengaged with that dirty blond cutie. His pocket trick wouldn't work, he needed to go back for sleaves. He completed his thoughts in an instant, his mind was racing, he was still wrapping his mind around the device and jumbling his thoughts into an erratic mess of repeating himself to further, pointlessly ponder them.

He wanted to rest his tireless mind but he was dissatisfied with his progress. He darted up the stairs and back into his room, of course pulling out his card-key. He was as jittery as a vibrator after an energy drink. He started pacing around the room while snacking a shirt with baggy sleeves made to hold your arms on a freezing day. He threw the shirt up onto the edge of his bunk and jumped back and forth around the room. He ripped off his shirt and applied the new one for his long sleeve P-tron protection.

Skipping the bullshit. Lelouch stepped outside, jumping up and down pretending he was cold. He fairly briskly walked out into the vast hallways, still keeping an objective in mind. He went to the nearest vending machine walking with a relaxed smile watching the rain through the windows. He knew there was a camera there to prevent kids from tampering with it after an unsuspected volley of pranks that turned the simple snack machine a scoring board. So, he looked away from the distant machine and glanced down as his legs, he checked his weariness by lifting them up and shaking them, so he shrugged and walked onto the next one, Just as planned.

There was actually a person by this one, he just took out a candy bar. Lelouch's nerves were on end about it, he couldn't help but get excited to pull this plan, it was annoying, he knew that he couldn't do this all excited so he killed his excitement and replaced it with a stern serious face. Lelouch walked toward him and pulled his hand out of his pocket sleeve, he took out his compact camera to view the tall guy's projection in the grid, it was a hit. Lelouch stood beside the slightly taller guy and held his fingers out to touch his arm while his palm cupped the P-tron, finally his thumb pressed the P-tron down while the button jammed against his palm. His thumb had pulled back on the fabric and stretched it so it didn't show the orb, it was just a matter of time now. The boy he was trying to brainwash turned around and look directly at him, he nodded his head up to lelouch as a greeting. "Sup"

Lelouch nodded his head slightly away from staring at the snack machine. "yo" He put on a tired voice and thought that it was most appropriated for his calm reaction. "What are you thinkin about getting?" He stalled til his 30 seconds were up and... "Get me a hot pocket with my ID card." He already extended his hand with the card, and his mind-slave did the same to intercept it. He had already looked around to see if anyone was around, but all he had to do was pretend his hands were hurting and he didn't want to deal with the machine. Not that it was difficult to press a button and take out his snack.

The slave preformed his duty, enigmatically, every step was steady. He was about to hand the hot pocket to lelouch "Jump up and down for 5 seconds." He wanted to test if this was just a one time thing or if it was a total takeover. It would be a fucking ripoff if he had to wait 30 seconds before each command, but Mr. Snickers delivers, he jumps up and down. He had to put a time-limit on how long the kid needed to jump, lelouch might just force him into jumping his entire life...

Speaking of time-limits, lelouch needed to find out how long these commands lasted. Also Mr. Snickers handed over the Hot-pocket during his jumping frenzy. Lelouch couldn't get himself over the limits, where does it all end? Three is a reasonable number, not for him though, but it's worth a shot. He let off a volley of commands to make sure he broke through any limitation markers. "Wave your hands in the air like you just don't care, for 10 seconds..." After a meager 1 second of waving "Stop waving your hands." He then got an idea, a command that could increase his productivity. "Scratch down a tally mark everyday on the fifth title right of the pool area's entrance. Only stop after you stop coming to this school."

That was about five commands, he needed another, with his quick thinking the answer was instantly clear in his head. "Skip off to your room." And so Mr. Snickers skipped to his room, Lelouch chuckled at the fool skipping in the most ludicrous manner possible, his laugh was propagated to uproarious, but he had to keep his calm so he caged his laughter for it only to show on the inside. He calmly walked back to his room and put on some leisure shorts with deep pockets. Today was a long day, and it had been less than 30 minutes. His mind had time to cool, his body had time to shake, and all he had to do was sleep it off in his open, inviting room with some burn notice and a calm, soothing rain to drag his eyes shut. I love DVRs.


----------



## Burke (Jan 15, 2011)

*Thomas Barringer*

It was late in the afternoon, and the rain had just begun to start up. That, combined with the perpetual layer of haze over the city, would make one think it was still the night. Of course, those with the Chip would not be able to see it either way, that is, if they did not want to.

Thomas had put off opening the package until he woke. He really was too tired to deal with any sort of mystery for that night, but now that it was a new day, he felt more curious. He had been looking over the package and its contents for the better part of 2 hours now. In that time a sort of sad realization came over him.

He had seen these devices before, these P-trons, his team had often used them in the war whenever an intended target was under the chip influence, which wasnt that often back then. Thomas had always believed that these things were a cliche representation of what people wanted to view the future as. It was clear now that the world was nowhere near the appearance of this orb.

He roled the device around in his hand for a bit, there were so many things he did not want to do again, and there were so many things he wanted to try, but before he could do any of that, *"Mick has to see this..."*


----------



## Kuno (Jan 18, 2011)

*Holly...*

Standing still Holly listened intently as the young man spoke.  Rain pattered onto her head and face, causing Holly to fear that the little droplets would begin to steam as the heat rose in her cheeks.  “I...uh...thanks...”  she mumbled looking around.  Holly had never had a confession like that before at least that she paid attention to.  Normally she let people know she wasn't interested before they even approached her, mostly by purely ignoring them.  This unfortunately was a bit different.

As he continued to ramble she pulled the glowing ball out of her pocket for a slight moment, just enough to draw his attention and confirm what he had said.  Holly didn't say anything instead letting Micheal continue.  “Ah...yeah...it's okay.  Really.”  she glanced around not meeting his eyes when he issued the apology but when he mentioned the show her head popped up and her eyes scanned around them quickly.  “I wouldn't...I mean that seems...”  For once something was said that Holly hadn't thought of.  “A show...”  she then thought about how easily it was brought to her and booklet.  

Then she thought about the man that kissed Micheal and she shook her head.  “I wouldn't think so.  I mean they wouldn't allow someone to actually tamper with the chips and they couldn't verify who, what, when, or how you would use that thing.  I seriously doubt that this would be show.”  Holly said it firmly, believing completely in her statement.

“But now the next question would be what do we do?”  Again she looked around, hoping not to draw undo attention and for the moment they were fine.  Looked like a couple of college students talking earnestly about something.  “Plus...”  Her mind began to race again, a situation that Holly was much more comfortable with.  She whirled around and began to pace, her hair becoming plastered to her skull as the rain came down.  “If you and I received these things and we nothing more in common than  a class we took together, then how many others are out there?  How many more people could have received these and to what purpose?  How would we contact someone?  Or will they contact us soon?”  she ignored the fact that her foot just splashed deeply in a puddle.  When Holly was thinking nothing else mattered to her.  “What do you think?”  she asked, it said a lot, Holly didn't usually ask other people their opinion.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2011)

“uh, uh...” Micheal could barely keep up with the second barrage of questions Holly had fired at him. “I dunno...” he replied sheepishly as she paced. 

“Achoo!” Micheal sneezed violently into the ground and then sniffed, “Let's go inside...” He looked at the students going into class “I think we should skip class today...”

Each sentence of his was followed by an awkward pause and a glance up at Holly's face. The rest of the time his eyes were firmly fixed on the ground as his mind wandered around in itself. Holly was reluctant over the idea, that much Michael could tell and it was something he could understand. He hadn't skipped class barring a fever that had him out of it for a week. Even then he attended and caused most of the class to get ill with his hacking. This however was different. He knew he wasn't going to listen to a blinking word the lecturer had to say and would probably end up having the orb confiscated, something he simply couldn't afford to happen.

Holly's questions still bounced around in his head and he had time to mull them over as they walked to the library. They had private study rooms which were normally full but since everyone was in class there were a few that were free. The glass was soundproof so they could discuss freely all that was in their minds. 

Michael started out by blowing his nose and warming his hands by sitting on one and blowing hot air on the other. He'd never been alone in a room with a girl that wasn't his mom and it was a little unnerving. He blurted out his answers to the previous questions.

“There might be more of these P-trons out there unless this was some sort of social experiment, though even if it was the sample size wouldn't be limited at just you and I. Neither of us have a Chip, so I think it's safe to assume that P-tros would only be given to those without a Chip, or else they'd just end up persuading themselves as it'd be the closest one right?”

“As for why, yeah I dunno. Was there a Bullfrog on your box? There was one on mine, maybe that has something to do with it. A corporation, I guess, but what do they have to gain from this?” Even though Mike was incredibly remorseful for his attempt to Mind-control Holly, as she took off her jacket a part of him wished it had worked. He wondered just why he was thinking of things like this when he they both had such a powerful device in their possession.

“I don't know how we should use this. As far as I can tell there seem to be no restrictions in the use of it. Nothing happened when that....uh...guy...you know...” Mike said referring to the black guy kissing him. He shivered. “But what I mean is, we should test it out. I got a list of serial numbers and addresses with some names. I think...I think they want us to...” Mike's voice became a whisper now.

“I think they want us to persuade the Agents...” he then shook his head, “or at least we have the ability to. I think we're the only people that can see what they can do. My Mum and I were at a park and I saw two Agents fighting. It was...intense. One fired something like a harpoon at the other who freaking burnt it and the Agent to a crisp, wiith some crazy fireball! I was awestruck but my mum kept asking what I was gawking at. I tried to tell her and she just told me not to be silly. No-one else in the park batted an eyelid either...you must have seen something like that too right?”

He asked in hope or else he suspected that he really may have been going mad.

"But they've given us instructions on HOW to do it. Imagine if we had control of one of those guys....I mean...they're like superpowerful and apparently they can be invisible to the masses. That's just..." he paused as his breaths became quicker. Was I hyperventilating? he thought. He brought himself under control

"I think we're in over our heads here. I mean, this much power. I'm not comfortable with it but I can't just throw this thing away either. I dunno, what are you going to do with it?" The question reminded Mike of the questions he used to ask his friends on the playground. "What would you do if you could fly?" Or "What would you do if you had the ability to control people's minds."

Mike always replied that he'd mind control the teacher to do the chicken dance and give him straight As. Well, he was 13 at the time.


----------



## Burke (Jan 22, 2011)

Tom entered into a back alley as the rain continued on. Down the slum of the alley Tom went until he came to a metal door of the building on the left, a black M was spray painted on it. He knocked three times. The view slot slid open as eyes poked through.

*"Im here to see Mick."* He announced as he kept his hood up from the rain.

Upon realising that he was Tom, the man allowed him entrance.

*"Thanks."* he said as he went in. If he was anything he was a polite man.

The man at the door, and another man sitting in a chair, both in hoods. Mick kept them around for security and protection. The room was nothing but a showcase for all sorts of weapons and tools of the war trade. Electronic noises could be heard from the back.

*"Hey Mick."* Tom called out.

"Ey, back here Tommy." Mick responded.

As Tom entered he saw Mick sitting at his work bench, magnified glasses on his face, looking down and tinkering with his mechanical prostetic hand. He twisted one last screw, moved his hand around a bit, and closed the access panel. He looked up at Tom, his eyes magnified by the reverse angle of his glasses. Tom laughed a bit inside.

"Whats up man." Mick laughed as he placed his regular glasses on his face, and reached out to clap his hand. He then kicked back in his chair, looking admitably awesome when surrounded by all of his tech.

*"I got something for you to look at Mick."* Tom removed his pack. *"This came to me in a package today."* He retrived the Ptron. 

Mick looked with wide eyes as he quickly grabbed the device from Toms hands. "Woah woah, man, where the hell'd you get a Ptron from, i dont even get any of those around here." he turned it over a few times as he examined its outer shell and buttons.

*"A Company calling themselves Bullfrog sent that and these papers to my house today."* Tom threw the papers on Micks desk. Astounded, Mick flipped through them for about a minute.

"Heavy heavy stuff Tom. Never heard of Bullfrog though... it sounds to me theyre fighting for the right cause, you know, as long as they let me stay open." He laughed as he tossed the Ptron back at Tom. Tom stared at it for a bit.

*"Mick im going to need you to help me out."* Tom said breaking the silence.

"What'd you have in mind." He stood up.

*"A silencer for an M9. Also a Scrammer."*

"Of course man", he went over to a wall of boxes, "I dont think ill go out of buissiness if one man gets free crap." He said a little quiter as he smiled. He then handed over the silencer, and a 'Scrambling and Hacking' device that looked similar to an old smart phone from years ago. "Dont get in over your head man."

*"You know me."* He said as he put the tech in his pack after rolling the silencer onto his pistol.

"As long as you can get me one of those Ptrons, its all on the house man. Oh and a beer." He smiled.

*"Heh, ill see what i can do Mick."* Tom said as he saw himself out.

-Later-

Tom was once again back on the sidewalks of the city. They were filled with people of all sorts, but the mind as well have been empty, for noone but Tom reacted to a shriek from within an alley way.

Tom knew vigilante justice was always illegal, but sometimes he just couldnt help himself. he darted into the alleyway to find a man struggling ontop of a helpless woman.

"Get off get off!" She cried as an odd expression kept over the man.

"Whats wrong honey are you ok?" The man said calmley.

"Who are you get off!" She could only respond.

Tom deduced what was happening, and already took the Ptron out of his pack due to reflex. He remembered there was a timer and a distance limit. He quickly ran up and kicked the man in the side. The man quickly changed appearance, and looked up at Tom with the purest of rage.

"GET OUT OF MY HOUSE!" The man practically screamed as he shot up and flung himself at Tom. On the ground, Tom struggled to keep the mans hand away from his neck. He kicked him off as they both quickly stood up. The man rushed again, but Tom used his elbow to slam the mans neck against the wall. He then pressed the central button on the Ptron. The mans muscles laxed as his eyes widened.

*"Go back to your true home, back to your family,"* He panted, *"There your chip will be destroyed..."* He released him.

The man stood straight, a blank expression on his face as he slowly trodded out of the alleyway and into the sea of the mindless masses.

Tom stood for a bit until he was alerted by the footsteps of the victim woman, he looked only to see her fleeing as fast as she could.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 27, 2011)

*Atlas/Patricia...*

“Do you have those damn numbers yet?”  The woman yelled into the intercom that sat on her desk.  The room was lined on one side with huge plate glass windows, the walls around the room were painted a glossy midnight but where lined with stained glass shelves.  Each of the shelves held different objects that Patricia found to her liking.  A huge ebony desk sat in the middle of the room, and a petite woman sat swallowed by the white leather plush chair that sat behind the desk.  Everything was in perfect order, the owner would have it no other way.

“They should be here in five minutes ma'am.”  A shaky male voice echoed back at her.

“They should have been here a hour ago.”  she snapped back then threw herself back in disgust.

“Yes ma'am” was all he could think to reply.

Grabbing her glass of ice water Patricia stood and walked toward the windows, the view let her see most of the city.  For several moments she stood, in her unwrinkled black suit, staring out at the ants below her going about their mundane lives, believing in whatever they wanted.

A soft knock on the door brought the woman from her musings.  “Come in.”

Silently the door opened and a smartly dressed man walked in.  Like the woman before him, his ensemble was perfect, nothing out of place, a black suit, starched white shirt and vibrant yellow tie.  “My apologies for taking so long.  I wanted to process these numbers a second time, just to make sure there was no mistakes.”

“There better not be Johnson.”  Without even turning around she knew who had come into her office.  She had brought the man with her from the last company she worked at, his mind was brilliant where she needed it to be and he understood her.  

“Of course ma'am.”  He cleared his throat and papers rustled as he located the part he needed to read off to her.  “It seemed your hunch was correct.  The installation of our chips have jumped almost 80%.  We now own 25% of the nursing homes in the city and are trying to procure three more at the moment.  By the time we are done, anyone running for mayor would have to come to us to win the election.”

A rare smile spread across Patricia's face.  “Perfect.  Keep it up.”  She replied, the tone dismissing him.  

“Yes ma'am.”  Johnson set the papers down on the desk and soft click announced his exit.

“Life is good.”  Patricia said clinging her glass against the glass her reflection was holding.


*General Manager/Jenna...*

“That bitch!”  the tall thin woman grabbed the glass sitting on her desk and hurled it toward the wall, causing it to shatter.  “Damn it!  How could she have out maneuvered us?  I thought you were on top of this!”  She pointed a well manicured red fingernail at the group cowering around the large table.  Black eyes stared at each one in turn, waiting for somebody to give her an answer.  Nobody replied.  

Taking a deep breath she straightened up, grasped the bottom of her red jacket and pulled it straight.  She brushed a stray lock of her silky black hair back into the tight bun she always wore and then turned a frightening smile on the several people at the table.  “This won't happen again will it?”  she smiled as many began to vigorously shaking their heads.  “Good.  I don't want to have to hire a whole new staff yet again.”  

“Yes Ms. Havenstaff, we will make sure she isn't able to purchase the next one.” a meek blond woman said shuffling the papers in front of her.

“And?”

“And...”  Her blues went wide, she didn't know what else to say, luckily one of her co-workers jumped to her aid.

“And, we will find out why Atlas is trying to purchase all these old folks homes.”  He straightened his tie and began piling his papers.

“You have by the end of the week.”  Jenna snapped before whirling around and exiting the room.  She had always had issues with Patricia.  Right from high school, she wasn't going to let her beat her again.


*Holly...*

The girl listened to Micheal intently though it would seem that she was barely paying attention as her fingers flew across the keyboard of her laptop, trying desperately to find something out about the Bullfrog picture that seemed to be on both of their boxes.  Unfortunately, all she was able to discover was the bullfrogs found around the world, or use to be anyway.

Periodically Holly nodded and gave a few 'You're rights.' in the right places.  Until he brought up the incident in the park.  She remembered that, she had been their with her folks that day and they told her basically the same thing.  “I remember that too.  That wasn't the only incident I saw but that was the biggest." she nodded, her eyes transfixed on the monitor.  “You are probably correct on your assumptions about those guys.”  

Again she started typing vigorously then paused as the computer found the information she wanted.  Then with a final tap on the machine a printer in the corner whirred to life, quickly printing out paper after paper.  “Those are directions to the address' I received.  What do you think about checking them out.  Just out of curiosity?”  She smiled over at him now then frowned a bit.  “But, do you think that these P-trons are the only protection that we need?  Do you think maybe we should...”  Holly looked around and leaned closer to Micheal.  With a tiny whisper she said “Do you think we might need a gun?”


*Nicole...*

The red head stared out the window of her small apartment, the small ball shaped object held in her hand, giving the darkened apartment a red glow.  Rivers of water ran down the glass as her mind tried to compute what was going on.  “Maybe I should talk to Professor Garaf.”  Nicole mumbled glancing down at the device.  “He was always good to me.”  The man was older, close to her aunt's age but he seemed to act almost fatherly toward her.  He was her favorite professor in school and one of the chip's harshest critics.

“I can't be the only one to have gotten one of these.  Should I find others?  Should I throw it away?  Forget I ever received it?”  Nicole's mind raced at the possibilities that could come of this, the good ones made her smile and the bad ones made her cringe.  “I'll talk to him.”  Quickly the girl gathered her jacket and moved toward the door to head to the university to speak to the man, she had to do it now as it was one of her rare days off.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2011)

*Andrew Owen.*

_A day in the life of an average guy. _

As soon as he woke up his chip had been programmed to have him in sunny place. A random one. He liked the variety. Today it was in the Cayman Islands on a place called Half Moon Bay. He felt the warm sunshine and woke up to the amazing view of a beach and the sound of the waves gently rolling onto the yellow sand. It made him happy, even though he knew he wasn't there and unfortunately he could not remain there. One of the Chip's limitations was that you did have to 'live' in the city, otherwise there would be indescrepancies between what you saw and what was real. There had been a chain of deaths with people getting hit by cars because they chose not to see them.  Andrew didn't want to die. There was too much to experience before he did so.

His job was a security guard at the mall. The worst job in existance because Chip use was to be at a minimum due to the requirement of him needing to see reality. Even toilet cleaners had a better job as they could be pretending to be on an ice rink, skating away from toilet bowl to toilet bowl. Hell, they could even imagine they were cleaning out a large coconut instead of a urinal. At least he could alter the temperature his body felt and the walk to work was always fun.

Andrew always walked, it gave him more time with the Chip. He was in a bit of a goofy mood today. All the buildings were made out of marshmallows and the cars were made out of chocolate. And of course he had a beautiful woman by his side, a blonde bombshell with a tiny waist, big tits and a highly spankable butt. She wasn't real, he knew that but she felt real and he was in love with her. Everyone had an imaginary girl/boyfriend like that. Infact it was law that you had to give your sperm and eggs to the donor at some point so the human population was not wiped out. The majority of the children these days were born from a test tube, raised by corporations or if people wanted kids, by them. The corporation kids were enviable as they could get the most out of their Chip. They could be on that Half Moon Bay whilst being in the city and function perfectly well. They were also exceptionally driven and intelligent, yet there was always something...off with them. Andrew always felt they were kind of a ticking time bomb.

Still, his musings were over and he was now at his job. He had to leave dear Anna at the door and was now faced with the grim reality of the shopping mall. It drove him crazy watching everyone enjoying their imagination and the preset environments allocated to the mall. Not that theft was ever a problem, the only thing people would do was to act stupid with their Chip and Andrew had to give them a 'gentle reminder' with his taser to not deviate too much from reality. Sometimes there would be trouble. Really though this was just a meeting spot. Food would all be the same grey crap, clothes all looked the same, barring a few shops for the unfortunate Unchipped folk. All the shops sold functional stuff. Warm clothes, gloves, shoes, basic t-shirts and underwear. Stuff that was comfortable but never lasted that long as the people selling the clothes needed to make a living too. Andrew was wearing the same dull crap everyone else was but his Chip made him see what everyone else would like to be wearing and what he wore too. Today he was Robocop.

His shift was over after an uneventful day. As long as he got paid and kept up the Chip subscription it was fine. Part of the reason it took off like it did was because it cut the cost of living by so much. There was no need to buy fancy clothes or fancy cars or fancy anything. You just imagined it. The only thing rich people bought was space. The space so that they could imagine uninterrupted whatever they wanted. On Andrew's meager salary he was happy with his apartment room with the knocked down walls. Totally bare, aside from the toilet, the bin, the bed and a comfy chair. He sat on the bed and Anna joined him. He switched off from reality once more and went into the infite possibilities of his mind.


*Jason Khan*

His office was lavish. It had some of the finest pieces of art known to man. The Mona Lisa sat in her frame with that indescribable smile of hers. Art had evolved. People would just look at blank canvases and stare at whatever prerendered image was presented to them. The Mona Lisa itself was a popular painting in many homes but of course only Jason had the genuine article. 

He looked to her for inspiration, as he often did. That 10% irritated him. The 10% that didn't have Chips. He wasn't worried about a revolution or anything. If push came to shove then he would simply turn the remaining 90% of them onto the 10%. Parents would slay their children, and vice versa all because Jason told them to. However Jason was a perfectionist. He wanted them to have a Chip and he wanted to know why they didn't have one. It made sense financially. It made sense socially. Even Medically. Yet they stubbornly held onto the belief that the Chip was evil. He nodded to himself as he gave the order

“Agent, I want to try something. Pull up a few known UnChipped people. Find the nearest and dearest and take them hostage. Tell them if they do not get a Chip then they will be tortured and killed.”

“As you command sir.” The Agent went off to complete his task.

Jason smiled at the irony as he didn't have one but then he didn't need one. He could have the best food on the planet delivered to his office. He could have gorgeous women bow at his feet. He dressed in the finest clothes and drank the finest wines. Still he did consider the Chip so that he would hide his increasing waistline and instantly cure hangovers.It was a wonderous thing and perhaps when he retired he would have one installed but as of right now, he loved the power too much. Almost everyone in the city was under his control. That was a thing of beauty.

The only thing that concerned him was other cities trying to muscle in on his territory. They had sent their agents in to try and annex some of the more vulnerable areas in his City. It was not a fortress, not yet. They still got in like rats and were as big a nuisance as the rodents were. 

“Sir, there are reports of a breach in Crime Alley.” the voice said over the telecom, “An aerial drop.”

“By air now is it? You know the drill. Send the Agents in and eliminate the threat and as always make sure those with the Chip don't see you.”

“As you command,” the Agent said robotically and went to carry out his orders.

Jason sat and stared at the Mona Lisa a little longer. “They are stirring a hornets nest aren't they?” he said as he planned a counter strike.


*Mike Slade*

“A gun!?” Mike almost shouted, his voice breaking unnaturally. “I mean...you plan on....killing?” he asked wide eyed and alarmed. He stopped for a second. He always wanted one and be like a cowboy. “I'll have to find a cowboy hat..” he said .

It was at that moment his phone started ringing with the caller ID saying “Home”

“Hang on Hol I need to take this.” It was unlike his parents to call whilst he was at university, “Hello?”

Holly couldn't hear the other side of the conversation but could surmise that something was wrong. 

“Who is this? Where are my parents? What...” he then grew quiet as he listened. He looked at Holly with a panicked look on his face. 

“Wait! There has to be..” Mike said desperately but Holly could hear that the other side had disconnected. “Fuck!”

He dialled the number to his house again and used the same expletive as no-one picked up the phone.

He sat down infront of Holly with his head in his hands. “They have my parents. Say if I don't get a Chip installed then my parents will be tortured and then be killed! What kind of bullshit is this!? Come on! We have to go to my house and....”

Just then Holly's phone rang too.


*Alice Cleverly*

“What fun!” she giggled as she swung on the swings “Push harder!”

A man she had only met but a few minutes ago pushed her with more force as she felt giddy at the new speed. “Hahaha, this is amazing! Now slave stand infront of the swing and catch me!”

The man did so. He was a around 6ft and was something of a body builder. One of the ones that didn't like altering their image using the chip but enjoyed the work outs. Alice grinned from ear to ear as she prepared to dismount. She flew off the swings but did so in such a manner that her feet would hit the man full on in the face. Her dainty legs crashed into his face but still he did as he was instructed and caught her before she fell. The pair tumbled to the ground with Alice laughing maniacally. 

“Oh my that was so much fun but dear me, look my dress is all dusty you need to be punished! Kneel down before me slave!” she said with her shrill voice. He did so, barely paying heed to his already bloody nose. Alice bit her bottom lip, curled up her fist and punched him in the mouth as hard as she could. Over and over she did so, biting at his ear and then repeatedly kicking him in the groin.

“Hahaha! Oh this is so much fun!” she screamed and she took out her P-tron and kissed it as the man fell back having his lip busted open, two of his teeth missing, and half an ear bitten off. 

Alice hadn't taken her medication now for a week, around the same time she had received the P-tron. Her doctor tried to give it to her but he had been convinced to take a running jump off a building. Her condition was now unrestrained and she had fully succumbed to her rare psychosis. She was near the school and wondered how the p-tron would work for children. 

“Get up you wuss and carry me to the school over there!” She entered the gates of Ashford Academy. “A boarding school hm? Oh I know! Let's burn it down!” 

She giggled and then instructed the beaten man to get some petrol and to start a fire. “Hmmm. You might need some help though. OK you get the petrol and I'll get some more volunteers!”

She merrily skipped into the school and went to reception.

“Hello, can I help you?” the receptionist asked.

“Oh yes! Just sit still for 30seconds.” Alice said scratching her head with one hand and holding the button on the P-tron in her pocket down with the other

“Excuse me?” the dark haired woman asked, clearly perplexed.

“Oh, it's just that I'm trying to find something in my purse. Yes that's it. Just stay right there...” Alice feigned looking for something behind the large wooden counter and once the 30 seconds were up she got the standard message that the persuade had been successful. 

“Oh yes, that's it Slave number 2. That's your name by the way understand?” Alice pointed at her haughtily and the receptionist nodded, “Good girl! Now. You're going to set fire to the school. Oh, first, get me the headmaster!” she squealed.

After a while the Headmaster came, with his wonderful suit and tie. An old man with kind eyes and no doubt a good soul. 

“Hello sir! My name is Alice Cleverly! You may not remember me but I was a student here. Oh it was such a fun time. I used to get into a lot of trouble though. Oh yes. You know one of the teachers here actually bent me over his knee and spanked my bare bottom!” she spewed a string of lies, clearly taking the Headmaster aback. The bodybuilder had now returned with two cans of petrol.

“What!? Here!? I can't believe it who was it?” he demanded, clearly alarmed by this news. Alice's hand was already in her pocket and was a fair amount into the 30 seconds. The head teacher noticed the large man with the beaten face  “Who's he? What's going on...?”

“Oh I remember him well. It was you. You naughty headmaster. Yep. You ripped open my shirt and whipped me with your belt too, oh how I cried but you didn't let up did you sir.”

“I...I never did such a thing! How dare you come here and make all these false accusations! You should le...” he stopped abruptly.

“Oh? I should do what? Leave? I will. Oh yes I will! But first you will call an assembly in whatever main hall you have. Talk about whatever you like. Oh actually talk about the most embarrassing thing you can think about! My receptionist and my body builder will surround the outside of the hall with petrol and boom we shall watch all everyone here catch on fire. Little boys and girl with their hair on fire screaming mommy mommy help me! Ahahaha! Ah! And make sure you switch off the pesky sprinkler system – don't want that beautiful fire being put out do we! Oh and I'll be watching you three will perish in the fire. OK?!”

All three nodded and went about their roles. Alice merrily skipped outside the building. She didn't care that she was being filmed and seen by everyone. They couldn't do anything to her!

“This is a call for a general assembly. Please would all students make their way to the assembly room.” the headmaster said over the tannoy. Once the students were all inside the room then they would spread the gasoline outside the room and then flame on! Alice clapped her hands as she sat on a bench outside the school and watched.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 30, 2011)

*prepare yourself for my bulging spoiler pictures*


*Spoiler*: _Theme songs_ 



[YOUTUBE]qaEvDY0dQLQ[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _First song fits insanely well_ 



Rt01YBiWmhA







*Lelouch Lamperouge* 5:00 PM

Lelouch awoke to the sound of intercom babble. He picked himself off the floor listening to the announcement. Apparently there was a student meeting. Immediately after bringing up his chest, Lelouch reached for his baggy long-sleeved shirt and shoved his daily items inside after turning off the TV. Now including THE MAGNIFICENT P-TRON. His face was marked with a grin as he jumped off the floor and out the doorway. He jumped off the stairs into and ran off toward the assembly hall. He quickly whipped his camera out, he needed to seem normal, needed to see what was on the grid.

As per usual, lelouch was very early, so he decided to lurk around. He stopped and jumped up and down to shake off his jog and cool-down while walking. Out of the corner of his eye he saw the principle's grim and deathly face. Lelouch looked away and then he did a double-take. That grim enigmatic staring face was unnatural. It looked like he was going to announce his resignation and suicide.

He walked up on stage, just standing on the stairs close enough to get his voice across to the principle whom was a foot away. Good day principle. The headmaster didn't even breaking his spacious gaze into nothingness.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2017)

@afgpride

Reactions: Like 1


----------

